# Extreme C rider weight Limit ?



## bart puss (Dec 20, 2005)

Chance of a good closeout deal on a sloping extreme c.... just wondered if anybody knew the apparent rider weight limit for this frame ! :blush2:

thanks.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

It is 200 pounds..


----------

